# hi im new here



## angieuk (Mar 24, 2004)

hi im 17 years old and have recently been suffering with ibs the doctors have given me colofac but its a load of ****e!!!can anyone tell me what i should try?


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

The problem is that diferent things work for diferent people. For better or for worse IBS conditions can be extremely diferent from one another, and sadly treatments for some cannot work for others. I can tell you what I am taking, but theres no guarantee it will work for you. I am taking Hyosycamine and Amitripiline. However the Amitripiline is extremely tiring and can interfere with yuor sleep patterns a little(I'm an insomniac ontop of that!) and can really throw you off for a little bit(I was prescribed it in february and I'm still coping). I usually go to sleep at 12:30-1AM and I wake up at 5:30-6:00AM, which I got used to until I got this drowsy stuff. So now, I also sleep from 4:00-6:00PM when I get home,hehe. But theres no guarantee any of it will work for you, talk with you GI about what he/she suggests. Raven


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

hi, im new aswell, im 17 an my doc has jus put me on colofac tablets an i dunno if they r working? i need help aswell! i suffer from pain all over my stomach and in my lower back and im constipated as well as being bloted!y is this thing so annoying! i seem to have it mild which is my only blessing! i really duno anything about it either! HELP!i hope u get yourself sorted and if u can give me any advice that would be grate! thanx


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Unfortunatly,Medications never worked for me. But, A good bacteria called " acidophilus " helped me a lot. I take 2 a day,after I eat my first meal. It helps me digest better. I also exercise everyday, to keep my back in place. (back problems.)Also,Drinking lots of water helps.


----------

